# Good Hunting this week



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey enough of the topics griping about others. I'm letting the cat out of the bag. There are a ton of snows across ND right now in many, many areas. Miinimal scouting is required to find a good feed.

Wednesday will be an excellent opportunity to hunt all day with good winds and clouds. Get out there in the am and setup for a pm hunt. Don't forget to wear or have orange with you if hunting Saturday.


----------



## talkdirty2em (May 14, 2008)

all the snows are in the southern part of the state, I was north today and didnt see much at all.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

talkdirty2em said:


> all the snows are in the southern part of the state, I was north today and didnt see much at all.


ill agree, everyone who wants to find birds should go south


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Should be interesting tomorrow as the north winds start. Should be a huge week for the migration.

Let's hope the large masses still in Canada stop when coming through.


----------



## MN goose killa (Sep 19, 2008)

snowbus said:


> Don't forget to wear or have orange with you if hunting Saturday.


i'm curious. is that a law or are u just saying it as a precaution?


----------



## cranebuster (Nov 2, 2004)

No doubt, I'm stuck in AZ at school until the 13th of Nov. when I have t-day break. I've been checking the extended forecast hourly, but it looks like lows in the mid teens next monday and tuesday, so its gonna be a close call!! If theres birds around I'm gonna cut their a##es to make up for not being able to hunt all fall. Gonna have to look to the BIG lakes to find open water and birds I think. It seems like every year they are around a week later then you think they should be, so I'm not gonna get to worried yet. To bad south dakota is communist in the fall or I'd chase em south a bit.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Ever hear of collar hunting? That's why.


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

snowbus said:


> Ever hear of collar hunting? That's why.


I dont get it....are you guys putting neck collars on your decoys? Otherwise, why would someone trying to illegally shoot a neck collar shoot at a decoy spread?


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I havent been out since this weekend, but there were a ton of snows in northern half of the state. Just have to be in the right place.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

But maybe not for long. Weather is moving in fast this morning.


----------



## snowbus (Mar 7, 2007)

Clouds too low for any migration to occur today. It'll be Friday or Saturday after the storm.

What a day to be out right now though.


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

snowbus said:


> Clouds too low for any migration to occur today. It'll be Friday or Saturday after the storm.
> 
> What a day to be out right now though.


yeah today would of been an ideal day to skip school!


----------



## slough (Oct 12, 2003)

To answer the question from a few posts back, It's not a law that you have to have orange while waterfowl hunting; just a darn good idea.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

A lot of birds have moved out of Central ND as of this morning...slimmed out a bit around the big lakes.


----------



## jawn (Jan 3, 2007)

went out this morning and limited out before 0815. they were moving this morning in my neck of the woods


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Just looked at the forecast for this weekend and sometimes i really wonder why i deer hunt. Its going to be cold and crappy out. Lows in the single digits. Couldnt ask for better waterfowl weather. Every year deer season is the time to be hunting. Makes me wonder


----------



## jwdinius1 (Dec 14, 2006)

bigblackfoot said:


> Just looked at the forecast for this weekend and sometimes i really wonder why i deer hunt. Its going to be cold and crappy out. Lows in the single digits. Couldnt ask for better waterfowl weather. Every year deer season is the time to be hunting. Makes me wonder


Amen to that, i ask myself the same f ing question every year! :beer:


----------



## Gooseman678 (Nov 17, 2003)

Yea i agree, im stuck in the same situtition. Deer hunting or waterfowl hunting this weekend. The only plus side to ****ty weather and snow is the deer will be moving, but yes the birds will be pilling into corn fields.... ahhh why cant a guy do both at the same time!


----------



## aboller (Dec 24, 2006)

Deer hunting? Isn't that like shooting a walking pop can ?!

Adam


----------



## shadow (Mar 5, 2003)

Lots of geese west of Dl but heavy rain will make fields a mess. If it doesn't get too cold, could be great for a while but just will have to wait and see after the storm.


----------

